# [solvedl] firefox + flashplayer  kein Twitch

## Linubie

Moin

Ich kann seit kurzem keine Twitch Streams und Videos mehr angucken.

Hat jemand vielleicht auch das Problem?

Ich nutze:

www-client/firefox

      Latest version available: 39.0

www-plugins/adobe-flash

      Latest version available: 11.2.202.481

Außer bei Twitch sind mir noch keine Probleme aufgefallen, mit Livestreamer und VLC funktioniert es soweit, da kann ich bei den Videos nur nicht vorspulen.

----------

## Linubie

Cookies von Drittanbieter muß auf immer stehen... dann klappt's ...

----------

## py-ro

Tipp am Rande, da HW Acceleration unter Linux nur noch ein Haken ohne Funktion ist, mit mpv + vdpau + youtube-dl lassen sich die Streams viel besser und mit weniger Leistung anschauen, gerade am Notebook sinnvoll, verbraucht nee Ecke weniger Akku.

Bye

Py

----------

## Josef.95

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Tipp am Rande, da HW Acceleration unter Linux nur noch ein Haken ohne Funktion ist, ...

  Du meinst beim adobe-flash Player? Wenn ich mich recht errinere betraf das "nur" die 64 bit Variante. Mit der 32 Bit Variante sollte HW Acceleration vermutlich noch nutzbar sein.

(ungetestet)

----------

## cryptosteve

Moinsen,

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Tipp am Rande, da HW Acceleration unter Linux nur noch ein Haken ohne Funktion ist, mit mpv + vdpau + youtube-dl lassen sich die Streams viel besser und mit weniger Leistung anschauen, gerade am Notebook sinnvoll, verbraucht nee Ecke weniger Akku.
> 
> 

 

Aber wie bekommt man die URLs komfortabel in das Konstrukt überführt? Manuell kopieren oder habt ihr 'ne Skriptlösung dafür?

----------

## a3li

net-misc/livestreamer!

----------

